# طريقة صناعة صابون التواليت



## تامرمحمدعبدو (12 مايو 2009)

*اخوانى الاعزاء
كل ما قرائتة فى المنتديات والمواقع لايرقى لصناعة الصابون فبعد بحث مضنى وتجارب عملتها بنفسى لقيت ان كل واحد نقصة حاجة وانا قدرت اوصل لنتيجة ولاكن مش ممتازة لانى توقفت عن التجربة لانى لقيت ان عمل مصنع للصابون مكلف جدا ومش سهل عشان تصارح وزارة الصناعة ووزارة الصحة لاكن انا هقول الى اعرفة والباقى عليكو الى يعرف يطور ويكمل المشوار لان الموضوع مش سهل قوى

اولا لازم نعرف ان النسب والمكونات بتتوقف على نوع الزيت وحاجة اسمها رقم التصبن وهوا مقدار هيدر وكسيد الصوديم بالنسبة للزيت
والنسب هى 
1-100جرام زيت نخيل
2-47جرام ماء
3-19جرام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
4-ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم لاعطاء اللون الابيض للصابون وهى مادة تعطى اللون الابيض للدهانات ايضا ويقال عليها اكسيد تيتانيوم غذائى فهى غير ضارة 
فية اضافات تانية كتيرررر
1-عطر حوالى 5جرام(والعطر دة انا جربت فية عطور المنظفات بس للامانة مش متاكد اذا كان المقصود عطور المنظفات ولا العطور العادية الى بنستخدمها بس ادت نتيجة هايلة والجرام ب3قروش للجملة) 
2-مانع تعفن ويطلق علية رباعى صوديمedta
3-مادة حافظة مش متذكر اسمه للاسف
فية مواد تانية صعب ان انتا تلاقيها الا عند الشركات الكبيرة مثل
1-مادة ليناللول وهو كحول عطرى يستخدم لزيادة الرائحة
2-تربينول ويعطى لمعة واشراق للصابونة وللاسف مش هتلاقية


ملاحظة 
من الممكن اضافة اكتر من نوع زيت لاكن بنسب وذللك لزيادة الرغوة ولاكن يستحب اضافة الدهن
ويضاف حوالى 10جرام دهن ل90جرام زيت حتى يتم اكمال ال100جرام
بس انا بقا اكتشفت اكتشاف تانى جبت 10جرام سمن نباتى زى جنة والنخلتين والحاجات دى
لانى عارف انها متكونة من زيت النخيل لاكن عليها اضافات محتاجها مثل موانع التزنخ والاكسدة
المهم لو هتستخدم الدهن لازم تسخن الزيت الاول 90جرام وبعد كدة تذيب الدهن فية ولو فضل بواقى للدهن صفيها وتحط الزيت مع الدهن السايح فى اناء زجاجى او برطمان مربى 

الخطوات
1-عمل محلول هير وكسيد الصوديوم وذللك باضافة 19جرام هيدر وكسيد الى 47 جرام ماء
وانا بقول 19جرام عشان رقم التصبن بتاع زيت النخيل حوالى 18.8 جرام لكل 100جرام زيت
ويترك المحلول لمدة حوالى 12 ساعة مش عارف لية بس بيجيب نتيجة كويسة
نسيت اقول حاجة بلاش مية الحنفية عشان خلتنى اسبوعين الف حوالين نفسى لان بيتكون على سطح الصابون مادة كربونات الصوديم عملة زى البودرة البيضة ويستخدم ماء مقطر ذى بتاع بطارية العربية
2-بعد ما سخنا الزيت وعلى فكرة زيت النخيل لما هتجيبة هيجمد معاك لما تسيبة فى الهوا وياريت ماتحطش من ازايز الزيت الة بتتباع فى السور ماركت لان عليها زيت صويا كتير مش هيعمل تصبن
وكل ما كان الزيت ردىء للاسف النتيجة هتكون احسن فممكن تشترى زيت نخيل بيتباع سايب فى المحلات الى بتبيع الزيت للمطاعم
3-يتم اضافة 1 جرام ثانى اكسيد التيتانيون الى قليل من الزيت حوالة 5 جرام عشان نعمل اللون والخمسة جرام من ال100جرام يعنى مانجبش زيت زيادة ونقعد ندوب التيتانيومبصبعنا فى كوب زجاجى لحد مانلاقى الزيت لونة بقا ابيض وبع كدة نحط باقى الزيت ونقلب الخليط كلة وممك نزود ثانى اكيد التيتانيوم لحد الزيت كلة مايبيض 
بعد ذلك يضاف محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديم الى الزيت الدافىء درجة حرارة الجسم مثلا
3-يتم التقليب بمعلقة خشب او استانلس وممنوع استخدام اى حاجة الومنيوم لانها بتتفاعل مع الهيدروكسيد يتم التقليب لمدة حوالى20الى40دقيقة لحد الخليط ما يتماسك ويبقى عامل زىالكريمة
4- يتم وضع 5جرام عطر على الخليط بعد15 دقيقة او عند بداية التماسك للخليط ويستمر التقليب بعدها حوالى من 5الى عشر دقائق وبعد ذللك يصب الخليط فى قوالب اما خشب او زجاج او استانلس ويكون القالب مدهون زيت برافين لمنع الالتصاق ويغطى الخليط ويوضع فى مكان دافىء وبعد ذللك يترك 24ساعة ويتم اخراج قالب الصابون وتركة فى مكان مفتوح غير معرض للاتربة ويترك اسبوعين حتى ينتهى تاثير الهيدروكسيد الضار بالبشرة 
ملاحظة من الممكن وضع محلول سكرى مثل الجلوكوز او سكر مذاب فى الماء لاعطاء الصابون طعم مقبول بالفم عشان مايبقاش عامل زى صابونة الغسيل بتاعة الملابس القديمة للى يعرفوها (الميزان)



القالب 
ودة جننى عشان تعمل قالب استانلس هتروح لحد متخصص فى صناعة القوالب واقل قالب بدون امكانيات لتركيبة على مكبس ب700جنية يعملك الشكل الى انتا عايزة لاكن لو هتروح لحد متخصص فةى صناعة قوالب الصابون هيقولك القالب ب2000الى4000جنية وانا اتصدمت ودى بداية الصدمة دة للى عايز يصنع للبيع والتوزيع وهيبتدى على قدة هيجيب مكبس هيدروليكى ويركب علية القالب
ومعاة صبر ايوب لان لانة هيشتغل قطعة قطعة


عموما ممكن تكون دى بداية ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة ليكم تكملو عليها وتوصلو وياريت ماحدش يياس زييى والى معاة فلوسيكمل ويخلية حلم لية ويقرا ويدور ويتعب عشان يعمل صناعة لكل مسلم او عربى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*​

برجاء من لدية افادة او اضافة ان يكتبها


----------



## omyousuf (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على هذه الملومات القيمة وعلى مجهودك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## REACTOR (17 مايو 2009)

حاول توصل لاحد الفنيين او الكيميائين العاملين في شركات الصابون(( الزيوت و الصابون مثلا)) و هوة حيفيدك بنهاية الموضوع هل ممكن يتعمل بسهولة على small scale او لأ .


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (18 مايو 2009)

reactor قال:


> حاول توصل لاحد الفنيين او الكيميائين العاملين في شركات الصابون(( الزيوت و الصابون مثلا)) و هوة حيفيدك بنهاية الموضوع هل ممكن يتعمل بسهولة على small scale او لأ .


 

شكرا لاهتمامك وان شاء الله هحاول تانى


----------



## jafar114 (19 مايو 2009)

الاخ تامر محمود 
اولا انا لا اعرف من اين اتيت ببعض الارقام وهي خليط عجيب ليس له علاقة بصناعة الصابون 
سادرج لك كيفية صناعة الصابون
صحيح ان الصابون يعتبر من الصناعات الهندسة الكيماوية لكنه صناعة تقليدية تكونت على فترات طويلة 
المواد اللازمة
1-زيت نخيل او شحم حيواني 80%
2-زيت نوى النخيل او زيت الجوز20%


----------



## jafar114 (19 مايو 2009)

تكملة الموضوع السابق 
3-هدروكسيد الصوديوم نسبته بحدود 14% ورقم 19 الذي ذكرته هو فقط لزيت الجوز 
4-ملح طعام 
5-BHTوهي مادة تمنع اكسدة الزيت 
6-الوان 
7-عطور ويجب ان تكون نسبتها لاتتجاوز 1% لانها مواد مؤثرة على الجلد
8-بعض الانواع الغالية نضيف مادة نسميها super fatting agentوهي مادة تعيد للجلد الدهون التي فقدها من جراء الغسيل
9-في حال عدم استخدام المادة في 8 نستخدم حامض الفسفوريك من اجل تعديل PH 
10-هناك بعض المواد التي تضاف للصابون حسب نوعيته وشكله ويصنع الصابون بطرق عدة اهمها طريقة الغلي التام وهي طريقة معقدة تحتاج الى خبرات مهارة وعلم للنجاح فيها
الطريقة الثانية وهي طريقة الطبخ الكلي بدون فصل وتحسب كل المواد وتضاف مرة واحدة وتطبخ بدرجات حرارة لاتتجاوز ال80
المهم طريق الغلي هي التي تنتج صابون عالي النوعية وبالاونة الاخيرة لجئت الشركات الى استخدام الحوامض الشحمية الحرة لكي تنتج الصابون والعملية لاتحتاج مهارة عالية ولكن يبقى نوعية الصابون اقل من نوعية الغلي
اما المواد مثل اللانولين وهي مادة تسمى زيت الصوف وتوجد في صوف الاغنام قلما تستخدم في الصابون ولكنها مستخدمة في صناعة الشامبو اما مادة اوكسيد التيتانيوم هي مادة تغطية للاللون الاصفر الي يرافق صناعة الصابون لغرض التغطية وان ياخذ الصابون الالوان المستخدمة وانا لا انصح الناس الغير متخصصين بانتاج الصابون بطريقة الغلي لانها طريق خطرة في بعض الاحيان يتعرض حتى خبرائها لمشكلة تسمى الغليان الخفي للصابون ففي لحضة ما تندفع كل كتلة الصابون وتنقذف الى خارج القزان
ارجو ان اكون افدتك بالموضوع


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (20 مايو 2009)

jafar114 قال:


> تكملة الموضوع السابق
> 3-هدروكسيد الصوديوم نسبته بحدود 14% ورقم 19 الذي ذكرته هو فقط لزيت الجوز
> 4-ملح طعام
> 5-bhtوهي مادة تمنع اكسدة الزيت
> ...


 

اشكرك اخى العزيز لاهتمامك بتصحيح المعلومة ولاكن هناك بعض الملاحظات
اولا رقم التصبن للزيت يعتمد على نوع الزيت فهناك زيوت نخيل رقم التصبن لها 17.777
واخرى 14.5 ومن التجربة وجدت ان الانواع المتوفرة فى المحلات والتى يستطيع الفرد العادى ان يحصل عليها
لان مش كل الناس تقدر تجيب زيت نوى النخيل الى بيتورد بكميات كبيرة للشركات المصنعة ولو حضرتك تقدر تدلنى على حد اشترى منة كميات صغيرة للتجربة اكون شاكر
ومن التجربة لقيت ان انسب نسبة للهيدروكسيد هى 19%
لان اقل من كدة لاتتماسك عجينة الصابون 
ثانيا كون الخلطة عجيبة بالنسبة لحضرتك لانى استخدمت سمن نباتى لانة عبارة عن زيت نخيل مهدرج وبة موانع الاكسدة ووجدت ان السمن النباتى بيدى صلابة للصابون
فمتهيئلى انى ماستخدمتش حاجة غريبة زيت نخيل وضاف علية موانع اكسدة
ثالثا انا مماقريتسش ان حمض الفسفوريك بيستخدم فى صناعة صابون الحمام وياريت تقولنا اى نوع صابون مسجل علية ان خمض الفسفوريك من ضمن مكوناتة
رابعا انا لم ازكر مادة الانولين انا قولت لينالول وهناك فرق كبير
خامسا ارجو من حضرتك ان تفيدنا بخبرتك فى صناعة الصابون بالخطوات والنسب وطريقة الخلط
وذلك لتعم الفائدة كل متعلم وشكرااا


----------



## jafar114 (20 مايو 2009)

عزيزي اسف لضيق الوقت 
اولا : ان رقم التصبن هو عدد غرامات KOH اللازمة لتصبين غرام عندما تحولها للصودا الكاوية تصبح
=17.7*40\56 على ما اذكر 
ثانيا:نسبة الصودا المتبقية يجب ان لاتتجاوز 0.05 وهي النسبة المقبولة للصوابين الخاصة بغسل الايدي 
اما صوابين الاستحمام يجب ان تكون حامضية وبما انه من الصعوبة السيطرة على ذلك
فانهم يستخدمون حامض الفسفوريك بالنسبة للصوابين الرخيصة وحامض الستيارك للصوابين الغالية
ثالثا ممكن تستخدم زيت جوز الهند الموجود لدى العطارين ويباع على انه يقوي الشعر
رابعا انت تقصد مادة لينالول الموجودة في اللافندر وهي مادة معروفة لاتلائم الصابون ولذلك عطور الصابون تختلف عن عطور باقي مواد النظافة
خامسا :اولا 
خلطة الزيت المفضلة هي 80%زيت نخيل 20% زيت جوز الهندج
وكمية قليلة من صابون سابق مع كمية من الماء بحيث تكون النسبة 40ماءالى 60 زيت والصودا تكون ضمن كمية الماء
اولا تقوم بعملية تسخين وخلط للمواد بدو ن صودا فقط تضيف 1% ملح طعام لمنع ضاهرة تكون كرة مقفولة من الصابون عالية اللزوجة
وبعد وصول الحرارة الى 70م تبدأ عملية اضافة الصودا الكاوية بكمية قليلة ومتدرجة لحين حصول تفاعل تستمر بالاضافة مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة حتى تصل بحدود 95 م تترك عملية التقليب مستمر والمحافضة على كمية ماء تصل الى 40 % بعد فترة قد تصل الى ساعتين مع المراقبة من فترة انتهاء اضافة الصودا 

تفحص الصابون باخذ كمية بين اصابعك وتجعلها مثل الصفيحة اي مستوية وتدفعها باحد اصابعك ان اندفعت قطعه واحدة كان الصابون جيد اذا لا تاكد من الزيت والصودا 
بعدها تضيف كمية من ملح الطعام وبحدود 5% صلب تعود للغليان وتتركه يركد وتفصل الماء اسفل الوعاء 
تجري عملية الغسل ثلاث مرات وبعدها تعمل finishingبالماء البارد ويترك لمدة 8-10 ساعات اذا كان الوعاء صغير
بعدها تزيل الصابون الابيض من فوق لحين الوصل الى الصابون الاسود المسمى نيكر
تتركه خمرة لعملية الصوبنة اللاحقة
هذا ماسمح به الوقت 
 الخبير العربي في صناعة الزيوت والصابون والمنضفات


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (21 مايو 2009)

jafar114 قال:


> عزيزي اسف لضيق الوقت
> اولا : ان رقم التصبن هو عدد غرامات koh اللازمة لتصبين غرام عندما تحولها للصودا الكاوية تصبح
> =17.7*40\56 على ما اذكر
> ثانيا:نسبة الصودا المتبقية يجب ان لاتتجاوز 0.05 وهي النسبة المقبولة للصوابين الخاصة بغسل الايدي
> ...


 


شكرا لرد حضرتك جدا ولاكن لى تعقيب
اولا مادة الينالول عبارة عن كحول عطرى وهو ليس عطر ويتم اضافتة ليحمل العبير للعطر
ثانيا كيلو جرام زيت جوز الهند لافضل سعر هو80جنية للكيلويعنى الجرام ب8قروش يعنى صابونة 100جرام محتاجة طبقا للنسب حوالى 1جنية زيت جوز الهند دة غير باقى المكونات والتكلفة الصناعية والتغليف والتوزيع عشان تبيع الصابون اقل سعر 3جنية ودة مش عملى
ثالثا الطريقة الى حضرتك كاتبها طريقة قديمة ولم تعد تستخدم الا فى الصابون النابلسى او البلدى
والمصانع الان تستخدم الطريقة الباردة بالخلط وماكينة تشكيل وتقطيع الصابون تنتج الف قطعة فى الساعة
وشكرا جزيلا لردك


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

مناظره جميلة استفدنا بيها كثير
لكن هل هذه المواد متوفره بالاسواق بكميات تسمح بتجربه المنتج اولا ولا لازم يبقى كميات كبيره


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

مع اجمل امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (25 مايو 2009)

دى ماركو قال:


> مناظره جميلة استفدنا بيها كثير
> لكن هل هذه المواد متوفره بالاسواق بكميات تسمح بتجربه المنتج اولا ولا لازم يبقى كميات كبيره


 

شكرا لك اخى
ولاكن انا كان نفسى حديصلحلى الاخطاء الموجودة او يضيف عليها
عموما المواد متوفرة باى كمية حتى لو عايز 100جرام هيدولك دة لو انتا فى مصر من شارع الجيش من عند مروان او ياسر
ماعدا بعض المواد المضافة مثل الينالول والتينوبال وهى اضافات جمالية


----------



## miltronique (27 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية
شكرا لذكر الطريقة القديمة لأن القديم هو الخطوة الأولى وبفهمو نفهم الجديد


----------



## نادروابنه (13 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا مناظرة جميلة. ولكن رجاء لكل مشترك أن يكتب ما هو متأكد منه من الناحية العلمية والعملية. لأننا بالاراء الكثيرة نكون فى حيرة وأحيانا اقع فى خسائر كبيرة. 
أرجو الكل أفادتى بمشروع صغير يمكننى عمله. وأرجو الكل أن يكتب الطريقة والنسب وأماكن البيع والأسماء التجارية. 
و شكرا ألف شكر للجميع.


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
على هذا الموضوع


----------



## elmalwany (17 يناير 2010)

ممتاز يا باشا وتجربة جيدة 
جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايز اصنع الصابون الغسيل العادي او النابلسي ممكن مساعدة بمعلومات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قمر بني هاشم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز الغالي ,نشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات الهامة, والهادفة, والتي تبين حرصكم الشديد على الوصول الى الطريقة السليمة في عمل الصابون , و فيما سبق ذكرت مادة المانع للتعفن edtaولم تذكر كيف يمكن استخدامها وما هي النسب والمقادير وكيفية اضافتها في عمل الصابون ارجو الرد في اقرب فرصة


----------



## ابو آيات (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني السلام عليكم لدي بحث حول انتاج منظفات الزجاج 
ياريت اذا عدكم كتاب او مصدر حول الموضوع 
لاني مليت بصراحة 
وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وفى انتظار تواصلكم والتكملة وكل عام وانتم بخير وان شاء الله عيد سعيد علينا واياكم وجميع المسلمين


----------



## omar2011 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى فى الله جزاك الله خيرا عى هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد طريقة صناعة الصابون الغسيل القديم ممكن المساعدة


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (13 يناير 2011)

*بعض الردود على اسئلة الاخوة لعلها تفيدكم*








*اخى العزيز اسف للتاخير فى الرد
يتم اضافة 1.5جرام مانع تعفن لعجينة الصابون بعد ان يصبح القوام مثل الكريمة*



*اخى العزيز والله ماقريت الرسالة عشان اطنشك لانى اصبحت قليل الدخول للمنتدى

صابون الغسيل صناعتة سهلة جدا نفس الطريقة لصناعة صابون الوجة مع اختلاف الخامات
فمثلا بتجيب زيت مستعمل بتاع مصانع الشيبسى ومصانع تحمير الدجاج وانت ممكن تجيبهم لو ليك معرفة باى مطعم جنبك هتلاقى الى بيوردلة الزيت المستعمل دة هيجيبهولك وبيبقى رخيص
وبتضيف علية محلول البطاس بنفس النسب الى انا ذكرتها
وللامان بتضيف مانع تعفن اسمة edta
وهتلاقية ا فى اى محل كيماويات فى شارع الجيش بالعتبة
وبعد التجربة لو قابلتك ى مشكلة ابعتلى وانا ان شاء الله اقولك على حلها*







اخى العزيز شكرا لكلامك الجميل 
اما طريقة الصابون الشفاف انا مجربتهاش لاكن انا كنت قريت عنها انة بيتم اضافة كحول للزيت ليجعلة يفقد اللون الاصفر ياريت تجرب ان تضيف الكحول كمية وراء الاخرى حتى يفقد الزيت لونة وارجو لك التوفيق






صابون التموين لايصلح لعمل صابون غسيل جيد لان بة زيت صويا
وقلت هات زيت نخيل اما من عند بتاع السرجة او الارخص من الى بيوزعو زيت مستعمل على المطاعم


المقاير
1-لتر زيت
2- 180جرام بطاس
3- 400جرام ماء
4- معلقة صغيرة ملح
طريقة العمل
1- نضع الماء على البطاس ونقلبة ونسيبة مقفول علية لمدة يوم(محلول البطاس)
2-نجيب الزيت ونسخنةفى حلة استانلس او حديد الالومنيوم ماينفعش لحد مايبقى دافى فى درجة حرارة الجسم 
3-نضيف المحلول على الزيت ونقلب بمعلقة خشب او عصايا خشب
4- نقلب الخليط لمدة ربع ساعة اول ماتلاقية ابتدى يبقى تقيل زى العجينة اضف الملح وكمل تقليبلحد مالعجينة تتماسك
5-صب العجينة فى صاج حديد او خشب مدهون زيت برافين عشان مايلزقش وغطى الصاج باى قماشة او خيش وحطة فى مكان مقفول او دافى شوية وسيبة يوم بعد كدة ابتدى قطعةوهوا فى الصاج وسيبة تانى ينشف
العملية سهلة جدا







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اوساما الشاعر 
_أستاذ تامر انا عملت صابون الغسيل بس فيه مشكلتين الأولى انا ضفت دقيق للصابون ولازم ينضاف وبعدين في التقليب الخلطه بتتقل بسرعة ولما ينشف الصابون لونه اصفر شوية ابيضه ازاي؟ زذي بتاع السوق؟_
اولا مش لازم تضيف دقيق الى بيضيف دقيق دة عشان يغش الصابون
ويقلل من التكلفة وبيخلى الصابونة تبوش بسرعة وتخلص بسرعة
مع ان استخدام الزيت المستعمل من المصانع اوفر لان كيلو الدقيق ب3 جنية وممكن تجيب الزيت المستعمل ب2جنية
اما من ناحية اللون فسيب الصابون لمدة اسبوعين فى الهواء والشمس وهتلاقى لونة فتح شوية لو عايزة يبقى ابيض من كدة فية حاجة اسمها ثانى اكسيد تيتانيوم دوب جرام منة فة شوية مية وقلبة مع الصابون هيبيض الصابون
​


----------



## يوسف قاسم (11 فبراير 2011)

جد الموضوع كتيررر مفيد وانا بتشكر الكل ع هالمعلومات القيمة
شكرا


----------



## esmut88 (7 مايو 2011)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخوانى الاعزاء
كنت اود انشاء مصنع صابون تواليت واريد افادتكم 
1- ما هى اقل مساحة مطلوبة لعمل خط انتاج صابون تواليت بحدود 1 طن فى الساعة
2-اذا كان لدى احد فكرة عن التكلفة المادية بالتقريب او دراسة جدوى مفصلة
ارجو مراسلتى فى اقرب وقت [email protected]
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد قوجاق (7 مايو 2011)

لك مني جزيل الشكر
وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## البايولوجي (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن تخبرني متى يتكون النتروكليسرين في صناعة الصابون


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين
بارك اله فيكم


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

اولا مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكنى اضيف ان صناعة صابون التواليت للأغراض التجارية بأقل امكانيات يفضل شراء مكرونه جاهزه ونصنع منها الصابون وارجو قبول اعتذارى على التدخل على التدخل


----------



## وسام 1975 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر للجميع اذا كان من المفظل صناعة الصابون من خلال استخدام الصابون النوودلز او المكرونة واللتي هي بالغالب مادة استيرادية من دول الخارج مثل ماليزيا ممكن تنصحوني اذا استوردت النوودلز ماذا احتاج من مواد تظاف مع النودلز لصناعة الصابون انا اعرف فقط الالوان والعطر ممكن الجواب مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mero25 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

متابع وارجوا رد احد الاخوة


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين مجهود جبار


----------



## ahmed sameri (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
​


----------



## ايمان حسان (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة انا محتاجة دراسة جدوى عن صناعة الصابون السائل بس تكون حديثة 2011 او2012 ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمان حسان (23 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتم محدش رد علية عن دراسة الجدوى لصناعة الصابون السائل 2012 او2011


----------



## hussein2020 (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رزق الوردانى (9 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات الوفيرة *


----------



## murshed saeed (19 فبراير 2012)

مرحبا عملت خلطة صابون من زيوت فاخرة وطلع ممتاز لكن لما اضفت العطر فرط الصابون صار زي البرغل المتجمع على شكل عجينة ترى ما هو السبب ؟؟


----------



## ابن اسلامي (22 فبراير 2012)

وسام 1975 قال:


> شكر للجميع اذا كان من المفظل صناعة الصابون من خلال استخدام الصابون النوودلز او المكرونة واللتي هي بالغالب مادة استيرادية من دول الخارج مثل ماليزيا ممكن تنصحوني اذا استوردت النوودلز ماذا احتاج من مواد تظاف مع النودلز لصناعة الصابون انا اعرف فقط الالوان والعطر ممكن الجواب مع الشكر الجزيل


 
لا حاجة لقيامك بالاستيراد 
فيوجد مصنع في بورسعيد اسمه (( رويال كيميكال )) و مشهور باسم (( يونيكيما ))
يقوم بإنتاج مكرونة الصابون بأنواعها المتعددة


----------



## ايمان حسان (26 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس مهدى بكر رد علية عن دراسة الجدوى


----------



## سالم هدهود (26 فبراير 2013)

صناعة صابون التواليت صناعة قديمة جدا تطورة مع مرور الوقت ولان اصبح طريقتان عملية التصبن وهى الشائعة فى الوطن العرب وهى 20% زيوت نباتية وافضلها زيت جوز الهند او زيت نوى النخيل 80% شحوم حيوانية ومادة الصودا الكاوية وتغلى فى قدور حسب الطاقة الانتاجية ويتم تعديل الاس الهيدروجينى بواسطة رش ملح الطعام للوصول الى نقطة التعادل وبعدها يترك المعجون عدة ساعات تتكون تلاتة طبقات السفلية جلسرين وماء يتم فصلها والطبقة التنية تعاد للتصبن والعلوية هى الصابون المطلوب يتحول الى التجفيف تم الى التعبئة اما الطريقة التانية والسهلة تسمى التعادل وهو تفاعل حامض دهنى مع المادة القلوية يتكون ملح الصابون فقد وهدة الطريقة تستخدم فى اوروبا والدول المتقدمة والمهم فيها اختيار الحامض الدهنى وشكرا


----------



## abeer cleane (21 يونيو 2015)

نشكركم على كل حال


----------

